# Wieder mal Frage zu Notebook



## thomass5 (28 April 2009)

Hallo,
ich suche nach einem privatgebrauchs Notebook für den ganz normalen Alltagskram daheim. Wichtig ist mir ein mattes Display. Da gibts leider nicht mehr viele. Ich hab mal etwas gesucht und 3 Kanidaten ausgesucht. Welches davon würdet Ihr nehmen? Oder was ganz anderes?
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/dreamcom+10+business+base
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/hp+6735s+na853es+mit+xp+prof+und+vista+business
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/hp_business/consumerallrounder/hp+6735s+na853es+4096mb
Z.Z hab ich nen Compaq EVO N1020v mit P4mobil und 512MB Ram und dieses wird langsam zu langsam.
Thomas


----------



## Perfektionist (29 April 2009)

alle drei Geräte erscheinen mir auf den ersten Blick etwa gleichwertig ...

bevor hier eine große Diskussion darüber losbricht, welches Gerät für welchen Zweck am besten geeignet ist - nimm einfach das, das Dir persönlich am besten zusagt.


----------



## thomass5 (29 April 2009)

> Perfektionist 	 		 		alle drei Geräte erscheinen mir auf den ersten Blick etwa gleichwertig ...



darin liegt ja das "Problem".
Ich tendiere mitlerweile leicht zu dem ersten. Bei Vista Busines gibts doch die "Downgradmöglichkeit" zu XP Prof. Wäre das dann hier auch XP Prof 64? hat da jemand Erfahrungen?
Thomas


----------



## Question_mark (29 April 2009)

*Windows OS*

Hallo,



			
				thomass5 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Vista Busines gibts doch die "Downgradmöglichkeit" zu XP Prof.



Und das ist auch gut so, vieles aus dem Bereich S5, S7, HMI läuft eben unter Vista noch nicht bzw. ist noch nicht freigegeben. Und da Windows 7 schon in der Betaphase ist, wird kein Programmierer sich mehr die Mühe machen, sein Produkt an das völlig überflüssige Vista anzupassen. 



			
				thomass5 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre das dann hier auch XP Prof 64?



Um Himmels willen, fang jetzt nicht auch noch mit 64-Bit Betriebssystemen an ...
Ich habe letztens ein paar PCs für ein Projekt gekauft und ganz besonders darauf geachtet, dass ich auf ein 32-Bit XP Prof downgraden konnte. Das war ganz einfach ein entscheidendes Kriterium bei der Auswahl.
Ich bin froh, dass ein 32-Bit WinXP Prof mit den aktuellen Servicepacks eigentlich ziemlich rund läuft. Ich bin doch nicht bescheuert und ärgere mich mit einem OS herum, wenn ich von vorneherein weiss, dass ein großer Teil der von mir benötigten Software dafür nicht freigegeben ist.  
Ich bin auch generell immer für Neuerungen aufgeschlossen, die Erfahrungen mit neuen OS sammel ich aber im privaten Bereich, in einem geschäftlichen Projekt kann ich mir das nicht erlauben. Da ist es einfach entscheidend, ein funktionales und stabiles OS anzuwenden. Also privat kann man gerne mal Vista oder die Windows 7 Beta installieren, aber nicht in gewerblichen Projekten. Hier ist alleine die Funktionalität entscheidend und nicht das Protzen mit dem neuestem Betriebssystem.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## thomass5 (30 April 2009)

Hallo Question_mark

ich kann Deinem Beitrag nur zustimmen. Beruflich halte ich es auch so. Was einigermassen stabil und ausgereift läuft wird genommen. Oder das was man zwangsläufig vorgesetzt bekommt.

Privat, und dafür soll das neue ja auch sein, seh ichs auch wie Du.
Ein 32bit XP nenn ich bereits mein Eigen und kommt auch wieder auf das neue Teil(wenn es denn Treiber gibt). Der Rest dient der Erfahrungsgewinnung für Dinge, die einem mal vorgesetzt werden. Ein W7b ,ein 2008R2 und nen Pinguin hab ich  auch am laufen zum Testen. 
Thomas


----------



## Perfektionist (30 April 2009)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ...wenn es denn Treiber gibt...


Das kann man zu 90% bereits vor dem Kauf herausbekommen, indem man sich mal auf der Hersteller-Webseite umsieht. Mir ist es allerdings dabei schonmal passiert, dass ich dann doch nicht für genau das Gerät den passenden XP-Treiber vorab gefunden hatte - na, ja, nach einigem Googeln und Probieren hatte ich dann Glück mit einem Treiber von einem anderen Notebookhersteller ...


----------



## Justw (13 Mai 2009)

Ich habe ein HP Notebook und bin damit sehr zufrieden, daher kann ich es nur empfehlen. Läuft echt schnell, insbesondere beim Surfen im Netz laden die Seiten in Top-Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Ralle (13 Mai 2009)

Justw schrieb:


> Ich habe ein HP Notebook und bin damit sehr zufrieden, daher kann ich es nur empfehlen. Läuft echt schnell, insbesondere beim Surfen im Netz laden die Seiten in Top-Geschwindigkeit.



Ja, das ist sicher das wichtigste bei so manchem Notebook-Käufer. *ROFL*
Liegt aber wohl eher am Netzzugang als am Notebook. Zuminstest Step7+WinCCFlex-taugliche Notebook haben ganz sicher mit ein paar HTML-Seiten aus dem Netz keine Probleme.


----------



## Question_mark (13 Mai 2009)

*Grins ...*

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Liegt aber wohl eher am Netzzugang als am Notebook. Zuminstest Step7+WinCCFlex-taugliche Notebook haben ganz sicher mit ein paar HTML-Seiten aus dem Netz keine Probleme.



Ein fettes Grinsen von mir, da hast Du Recht 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## seeba (16 Mai 2009)

Lenovo T500!


----------

